# Lizards > General Geckos >  Is this ok for a crested gecko enclosure?

## Dezoruba

I'm a ball python owner, but I just helped my best friend set up an enclosure for her crested gecko. He has a paste dish and water bowl, a cardboard climbing thing I found at my work, a hide filled with sphagnum moss, eco earth for the substrate, a bunch of plants and a UTH under one side (on a thermostat) set to 85.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

No heat for a crested gecko anything over 80 degrees will stress a crestie and ultimately it will die, cresties should be kept between 70 and 80 max,  what I usually recommend is to keep crestie at room temp what is comfortable for you will be comfortable for your gecko unless of course.

Cresties also prefer vertical spaces since they are arboral species, Ideally 18 x 18 X 24 is great for a single gecko, however if you get a young gecko it is best to start it in a small kritter keeper, young geckos kept in small enclosures have issue finding their food and will fail to feed.

Those dishes are also way too big usually the size for gecko dishes is 1.5 oz, too big of a water dish and you will end up with a drowned gecko especially if young, additionally you will not really see gecko use a water dish as they with lick droplets accumulating on the sides of the enclosure after misting.

Food and water dishes are better off being up so they do not get soiled within minutes, this is what work best http://www.pangeareptile.com/store/m...ge-feeder.html

Your friend need to do some a lot of research on cresties based on this initial setup.

----------

_distaff_ (01-19-2017)

----------


## Dezoruba

> No heat for a crested gecko anything over 80 degrees will stress a crestie and ultimately it will die, cresties should be kept between 70 and 80 max,  what I usually recommend is to keep crestie at room temp what is comfortable for you will be comfortable for your gecko unless of course.
> 
> Cresties also prefer vertical spaces since they are arboral species, Ideally 18 x 18 X 24 is great for a single gecko, however if you get a young gecko it is best to start it in a small kritter keeper, young geckos kept in small enclosures have issue finding their food and will fail to feed.
> 
> Those dishes are also way too big usually the size for gecko dishes is 1.5 oz, too big of a water dish and you will end up with a drowned gecko especially if young, additionally you will not really see gecko use a water dish as they with lick droplets accumulating on the sides of the enclosure after misting.
> 
> Food and water dishes are better off being up so they do not get soiled within minutes, this is what work best http://www.pangeareptile.com/store/m...ge-feeder.html
> 
> Your friend need to do some a lot of research on cresties based on this initial setup.


Hey deborah, thanks for this!

My friend has decided that she's not up for owning a crested gecko and so now it's in my care.

I'm feeling very overwhelmed and I'm not sure where to start... do you recommend a certain care sheet?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk

----------


## MarkS

You can find some very good information on the Pangea website.  Here is a care sheet -> http://www.pangeareptile.com/store/c...-sheet-en.html

----------

_distaff_ (01-19-2017),Stewart_Reptiles (07-27-2016)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Hey deborah, thanks for this!
> 
> My friend has decided that she's not up for owning a crested gecko and so now it's in my care.
> 
> I'm feeling very overwhelmed and I'm not sure where to start... do you recommend a certain care sheet?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Looks like Mark got you covered and if you have any additional question just PM me (I don't always go through all the threads)

----------


## Dezoruba

> Looks like Mark got you covered and if you have any additional question just PM me (I don't always go through all the threads)


Thank you! I have one quick question: I keep pythons so my bedroom is heated to 80 degrees with a space heater. Is that fine for the crested gecko all throughout the cage, or does he require a cooler area to cool off?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Thank you! I have one quick question: I keep pythons so my bedroom is heated to 80 degrees with a space heater. Is that fine for the crested gecko all throughout the cage, or does he require a cooler area to cool off?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


It's really borderline and cooler temperatures will be better for your crestie, keeping your crested in the main living area will be a much better option well of course so long your temps do not drop below 68/70.

----------


## butterballpython

The younger the crestie the quicker he will stress at the wrong temperature.  It has to do with body mass.  80 degrees is pushing it with cresties, and doesn't give you a lot of leeway if something causes the temperature to rise.  

I used to be very active on the Pangea forum, and second them as a good source of information.

----------


## JessPets

I would try lowering if possible. anything over 80 and he will most likely die :Sad:  73-75f is ideal

----------


## Dezoruba

> I would try lowering if possible. anything over 80 and he will most likely die 73-75f is ideal


I ended up moving him to my boyfriends house, he's now kept in a much better 18x18x24 tall cage at a nice 72° ^_^ and I've also acquired 5 more cresteds since I posted this, LOL!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk

----------

